# thoughts on a US Cutter MH-871?



## Six19 Printing

I found a 34" US Cutter plotter on Ebay for $289 +$49 shipping, I know nothing about plotters! Is this a good plotter at a reasonable price?

From the little research Ive done, its doesnt seem to be that bad of a deal . . .

I run a screen print shop and would like to have this for small numbering jobs or stickers for friends.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## cycocyco

I am looking at one of these too and I'm curious about the feedback you get. I have a friend with one; he says it's treated him very well so far, no problems. He also said their support staff were some of the best he's seen.


----------



## selanac

Hey, we bought one of these on ebay too. Did you guys buy one or are you just waiting for feed back? I noticed the post was a month ago. 

We sent emails to the support desk, and they were very responsive. The president of the company Karl, emailed us our answers. We already have two orders, but of course only one paid so far, so the 2nd guy is going to have to wait. 

We noticed that the email from UScutter varifine that we won, said a 33" instead of a 34. We also were wondering why they have 33/34" and they only sell 24" rolls. Does anyone know?


----------



## cycocyco

You can get vinyl in many more sizes than just 24 inches.


----------



## Jaysawesome80

selanac said:


> Hey, we bought one of these on ebay too. Did you guys buy one or are you just waiting for feed back? I noticed the post was a month ago.
> 
> We sent emails to the support desk, and they were very responsive. The president of the company Karl, emailed us our answers. We already have two orders, but of course only one paid so far, so the 2nd guy is going to have to wait.
> 
> We noticed that the email from UScutter varifine that we won, said a 33" instead of a 34. We also were wondering why they have 33/34" and they only sell 24" rolls. Does anyone know?


 I just ordered mine yesterday from my understanding you can buy 30 inch rolls of vinyl which should help keep the cost down.I have been trying to figure out the software via the download option on ebay anyone have experience with signblazer?


----------



## selanac

Thanks guys I'll look around for larger rolls, and to download the software.


----------



## sjidohair

I have a mh-871 refine from us cutter, and I love it,, I also use sign blazer ,, not to design but to cut,, 
If i can answer any questions let em rip,, but remember to ground your machines, at this time of year a new roll of vinyl will carry some nasty static.
Sandy jo


----------



## selanac

Does the MH-871's power cord come with the ground plug on it? We still haven't received it, so will find out soon enough. 

I found a post on another forum where one guy paid $489 for his machine. I do know he bought an upgrade for the software, but that was $100. Maybe he bought the starter pack too. 

We paid $270, plus the shipping of $49, and another hundred plus for the vinyl, application fluid, and Rtape. 

We already have one order, and found a guy that sells the blank yard signs pretty cheap. I sell them for $2,88 from Victory Store.com, plus you still have to pay for shipping, and the standard H frame. I think we paid $130 including shipping, and we bought the h-frames from victorystore.com for $0.65 each. 

If everyone would like to group together so we can co-op our purchases, I'm willing, especially if we can get the prices way down.


----------



## sjidohair

no ground cord, i just attach a copper wire from a screw in the stand to a screw in on the cutter.
and all is good..
Sandy Jo


----------



## selanac

Is the stand plastic? I wonder if we should add another wire to the ground of the power outlet, or the center screw. I'm not so sure that the center screw is grounded either, nor the water pipes. 

Is your MH-871 on carpet, tile, or cement?


----------



## sjidohair

Mine is on cement so i dont produce static,, i am in nothern minnesota where we get 40 below and the furnaces run,, alot,,lol
The stand is metal, 
MMM


----------



## selanac

Okay, I'll have to do the same thing. I know how bad static can be. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sjidohair

NO problem , when you get the cutter if you have any problems let me know i will be glad to help
Sandy Jo


----------



## selanac

The box that the cutter came in today says it has a ground cable to connect the cutter and frame together with.


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome,, take a pic for me when done so i can see where they connected theres,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## selanac

Okay, I'll try to remember to do that.


----------



## selanac

I hope the little picture in yellow and gray is where I'm suppose to attach a picture. Below the quick reply box, is a link to, Need to Uplad an Image, and I thought it said, click on the link below, Post Quick Reply to post an image, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Look under this post to the left, you'll see REPLY click that then you'll come to this screen I am typing scroll down and you'll see manage attachements button, click that and there's where you upload the file.
Hope this is understandable.


----------



## Jaysawesome80

Ok just got my us cutter mh 871 today. Opened the box put stand together in less than 10 minutes but i didnt find any ground strap.Someone let me know if i have to supply it and where do i screw it.Tomorrow i will try to set it up the rest of the way i need to get an additional surge protector.Ill be sure to write tomorrow,as of now it looks great and im excited.But im not to thrilled with the software signblazer.ANY TIPS ON HOW TO GET STARTED?


----------



## theflowerboxx

I got 2 Refines, one came with grounding wire the other one didn't. Right now I don't have either one of them grounded.


----------



## Colorfast

Jaysawesome80 said:


> But im not to thrilled with the software signblazer.ANY TIPS ON HOW TO GET STARTED?


Let us know what you think about Signblazer. I am considering the MH-871 or PCut and don't know if I should get the Sign Cut2 upgarde. I'll be using CorelX3 for design.


----------



## Jaysawesome80

the cutter is great i have learned to keep its speed slow, about 16 and pressure on 60 works great
signblazer sucks anyone have a copy of flexi....


----------



## selanac

We put the Cutter together on Saturday. The shipping paperwork said there was a ground wire, but when I opened the package there was no grounding wire. I use a 12 guage wire to ground the top cutter to the stand. The power cord is a three prong cord and will work fine plugged into the surge protector. 

The instructions are very confusing, any one know of good tutorials for the MH-871? A video would be great.


----------



## chonkymonky

yeah i agree the instructions to put it together are a bit confusing..so i just counted the screws and holes and went at it. not so hard. i didnt get a grounding cable either so i just used some copper wire i had in my toolbox. 

the cutter itself is great. its good for anyone just getting into vinyl but doesnt have the money to buy a roland. i got it from the ebay store that USCutter has. it is a bit loud though. the company that makes the included software (signblazer) is having issues so you cannot get an activation code. instead they tell us to use it under trail mode. they say trail mode has all the functions as the full mode and will never expire. i only use it to vectorize and cut..so im fine with it. my cutter sits on carpet and i have no problem with static.


----------



## selanac

Thanks for the info. We put it together, now we need to put the cutter in, and connect it to a computer. We have several so we'll use the closes one. 

I read a bunch of post in the Forum.uscutter.com, and many people complain about the instructions, but seem to love the cutter. I have about 5 customers already, and we haven't anything yet. 

I wonder where these things are manufactured. My quess is, China, the language is pretty choppy.


----------



## airstuff

Anyone have experience with doing small, detailed work with this cutter? For example... A dragon with scales and teeth and claws and actual size (about 2" x 2"). Or Chinese characters of about 1" by 1"... 

By definition, 500g force cutter is needed to cut 7 mil mylar and this one fits the profile. How about the small detail. If it will do this... it will work for everything I need. 

Thank you from the total noob


----------



## sjidohair

I guess the only way to know is to try,,send me the eps file and i will cut it tonight for you,,,, and we will find out,,,
pm me your email addy and i will respond with mine,, so you can send the eps file,
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Airstuff here is your very small item, actualy 2 items, cut with a MH-871.
I cut stuff alot smaller than that, check out the eye!
YOu should have not problem, this will be a good machine to get you started and fall in love,, and soon you will need a back machine like the rest of us.. lol
The sunflower seed is in there to just give you a idea of how small, this image is.
Now i am going to eat it, lol


----------



## ambitious

sjidohair said:


> Airstuff here is your very small item, actualy 2 items, cut with a MH-871.
> I cut stuff alot smaller than that, check out the eye!
> YOu should have not problem, this will be a good machine to get you started and fall in love,, and soon you will need a back machine like the rest of us.. lol
> The sunflower seed is in there to just give you a idea of how small, this image is.
> Now i am going to eat it, lol


Hey Sandy, Nice job! 

It's amazing what these chinesse cutters can do huh.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks, It was a test cut,, If i had more time is was going to shrink it in half and show it would still cut well..
but have lots of orders to get out,, 
good to hear from ya, I havent seen you on in a while.
Sandy JO


----------



## ambitious

sjidohair said:


> Thanks, It was a test cut,, If i had more time is was going to shrink it in half and show it would still cut well..
> but have lots of orders to get out,,
> good to hear from ya, I havent seen you on in a while.
> Sandy JO


Good hearing from you to, been a little to busy here as well and not much time to visit you guy's. 

Though i do stop by once in a while to say hi and contribute to the forum as much as i can.

Nice talking to ya!!


----------



## airstuff

OK, wait... "click"... press "send"... click "OK"... THERE!... Bought it 

Thank you so much, again, for the help. It helps a lot to actually see the result before committing to the purchase and knowing that it will do what I intend to use it for. 

My next post will be, once I get it, to cut MY first dragon and see how ugly it turns out compared to yours. I think I might need to buy an entire bag of sunflower seeds for comparison.. like you did


----------



## Kwelp68

I get my 871 Today! Waiting on Ups here.........................


----------



## sjidohair

woohooooo,,,
let us know how it goes,,,


----------



## Kwelp68

sjidohair said:


> woohooooo,,,
> let us know how it goes,,,


Hey, thanks Sandy! I can't wait. Still hasn't shown up yet............. Unfortunately, I wasn't smart and bought any vinyl before I ordered it, so I have nothing to cut. I guess I can just focus on putting it together and hooking it up. I just hope that it doesn't confuse my computer connection with my DTG. 

Any advice on hookup? I have windows Vista 32. I heard the usb thingy can be a bit of a Bi#$%.


----------



## sjidohair

you can, cut paper,, but put a piece of carboard or something under it,, so you dont, cut thru all the way,,
tape your paper,, to a peice of cardboard


----------



## Kwelp68

sjidohair said:


> you can, cut paper,, but put a piece of carboard or something under it,, so you dont, cut thru all the way,,
> tape your paper,, to a peice of cardboard



Great idea!


----------



## selanac

I used the Rs232 connection instead of the USB. The USB for the cutter kept interferring with the other printers. The USB ports can be reconfigured, but that can cause you other problems. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## sjidohair

Serial port is the best,, but usb is what i use,, 
Sandy


----------



## buggie pilot

I also forgot to order vinyl when I first got my cutter. then I forgot to order transfer tape.... .... I did actually learn and practice using the pen on paper until my supplies showed up. Not to mention the pen and paper is cheaper than messin up vinyl (noobie trait ) Have fun


----------



## Kwelp68

I got it all put together. It's pretty, lol! It's a little intimidating, as I put the blade in the hole closest to me when I'm facing the front of the cutter. There's two spots and I'm not sure if this is the right one? Also, there is masking tape like tape on the area where the cutter moves. This is a dumb question, but I'm supposed to remove that, right?

I don't have a serial port, but I have one usb port left. Anyone have any info on the best way to install this or configure it where I don't have a printer interference? Thanks a ton all.


----------



## Kwelp68

buggie pilot said:


> I also forgot to order vinyl when I first got my cutter. then I forgot to order transfer tape.... .... I did actually learn and practice using the pen on paper until my supplies showed up. Not to mention the pen and paper is cheaper than messin up vinyl (noobie trait ) Have fun



Another good idea! that's the plan.


----------



## sjidohair

put the pen in the fartherst blade holder from the machine,, your cutting blade will go in the closest to the machine,, 
I have heard you can leave the tape on,, i took mine off, 

have fun,,


----------



## Kwelp68

sjidohair said:


> put the pen in the fartherst blade holder from the machine,, your cutting blade will go in the closest to the machine,,
> I have heard you can leave the tape on,, i took mine off,
> 
> have fun,,


Whoops, I have it in the wrong spot. Thanks Sandy!


----------



## sjidohair

your welcome,,


----------



## sjidohair

I did the same thing with my first cutter,, lol and i also wondered about the tape,
I want you to look at the carriage box, it is what the blade holder connects too,,, the lil black box. look in back of it, do you see the black metal strip?
that runs the length of your machine,, now look in back of the black box,, do you see a white roller, there will acutally be 2 one you cannot see very well..
I want you to make sure your rollers are on the track, sitting right up on it,, both of them..
they get knocked off in shipping some times,, 
or when you get crinkled paper it can knock them off as well.. if they are off, gentley lift your carriage up, and put it back on track,, both of the wheels


----------



## Kwelp68

sjidohair said:


> I did the same thing with my first cutter,, lol and i also wondered about the tape,
> I want you to look at the carriage box, it is what the blade holder connects too,,, the lil black box. look in back of it, do you see the black metal strip?
> that runs the length of your machine,, now look in back of the black box,, do you see a white roller, there will acutally be 2 one you cannot see very well..
> I want you to make sure your rollers are on the track, sitting right up on it,, both of them..
> they get knocked off in shipping some times,,
> or when you get crinkled paper it can knock them off as well.. if they are off, gentley lift your carriage up, and put it back on track,, both of the wheels


Hey perfect! It was off track. I put it back in and it slides with a little force.


----------



## sjidohair

Good 
MIne was too, 
I cut vinyl at 16 speed, nice and slow, and 80 force


----------



## sjidohair

vinyl i use my 45 blade but glitter and foil and halogram vinyl i use my 60


----------



## sjidohair

I use the setting for the MH-721
but then when you get to the cut area go to the setup tab and here are my settings


----------



## sjidohair

click save and here is my other setting


----------



## Kwelp68

Hey, that's awesome Sandy! The setup is the biggest part I'm worried about. Thank you soo much for posting those pictures!


----------



## sjidohair

just be there for others that are learning in the future, what we learn, we need to keep passing it down,,, 
have fun


----------



## theflowerboxx

sjidohair said:


> put the pen in the fartherst blade holder from the machine,, your cutting blade will go in the closest to the machine,,
> I have heard you can leave the tape on,, i took mine off,
> 
> have fun,,


 I bought a used Refine off of someone because they didn't think it cut any good and when I got it I seen they had left the masking tape on there and I pulled it off and it cut perfect. So I'd recommend removing the masking tape.  

BTW, I gave him $200.00 including shipping and it was basically brand new, now it's my backup as I purchased a GraphTec CE5000-60.


----------



## sjidohair

you are one smart cookie, lol
Sandy JO


----------



## selanac

Have any of you used the contour cutter to cut transfers? Can you also use them for dark and lite transfers?

Have you all used the US Cutter Forum?


----------



## sjidohair

I contour cut with my other machine, however flowerbox (DAvid) I think does this with his cutter,, 
Do YOu?
And to the other question yes i visit the other place..
Sandy jo


----------



## selanac

I haven't used the contour cut to cut transfers yet. I wanted to find out what transfers they use, and whether we can do it with both light and dark transfers.


----------



## Kwelp68

Alright Alright! Set everything up and drew the "Welcome to Signblazer Elements" without one problem. This thing is crazy cool! Sign Blazer looks pretty vast to me. I've never used cut software, so this looks intimidating. I used your settings Sandy, and it works beautifully. Now, do I just drag files into sign blazer?


----------



## theflowerboxx

selanac said:


> Have any of you used the contour cutter to cut transfers? Can you also use them for dark and lite transfers?
> 
> Have you all used the US Cutter Forum?


 It "can" be done with with a Refine and Flexi Pro, but it takes a while to set it up perfectly. I could actually contour cut anything I can with my GraphTech with a Refine and Flexi Pro but now I only use my GraphTech and have my Refine as a spare. 

Yes I visit US Cutter's forum, I am a MOD there (fivestar).


----------



## Kwelp68

Here we go. Here's my first cut, even got the penny on there for size. I know the "To" isn't spelled right, I was just using this to test cut.

Quick questions here for Sign Blazer and Corel Draw.

I know how to use the Trace feature in Corel, but can someone walk me through the process they use when using this feature to turn bitmaps to Vector and then cut? Do I export the finished vector as an eps? Then I open it in Signblazer?

Can you change the size of Vectors in sign blazer before cutting?

Also, how do I duplicate the same image like tiles to have the cutter cut a bunch of the same design in one shot?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## airstuff

Whoa, whoa, whoa.... wait for meeeeeeeeeee . Mine arrives Tuesday. 

Here's a link that should answer all the "how to" questions (see attachment in 1st post):
http://forum.uscutter.com/index.php/topic,17489.0.html


----------



## Kwelp68

airstuff said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.... wait for meeeeeeeeeee . Mine arrives Tuesday.
> 
> Here's a link that should answer all the "how to" questions (see attachment in 1st post):
> NEW BIE HOW TO START FROM NOTHING TO YOUR FIRST CUT


Lol! I have full confidence that it will be easy for you. I was psyching myself out on the setup process.


----------



## Jamey

Nice little cutter for the money. Helps a lot of people get started in cutting.


----------



## sjidohair

Big cutter this is a 34 inch cutter,, lol
i have only used 20 inch rolls, a good way to start and upgrade later, when wanting to cut things that require more force,, 
or just keep it for vinyl forever,, lol


----------



## Kwelp68

I know that there's been a lot of talk on what kind of vinyl to use, so I'd like to get everyone's advice. I'm going to purchase vinyl on Monday. I was thinking from imprintables. I'm looking for the best priced, matte finish, easiest to weed shirt vinyl, that has a light feel on shirts. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Jamey

Fellers...


----------



## Kwelp68

What is Fellers? Is this their website: FELLERS, The World's Largest Wrap Supply Company

Is there a certain type of shirt vinyl from them?


----------



## selanac

Kwelp 68, you can do a google seach for, Applying vinyl video tutorials, and you'll get a bunch of video tutorials. They don't always use the same machines as you use, but you'll get the point. 

US Cutter also have a great forum where they explain a lot of your questions. They're also free to join. We first started buying our vinyl from US Cutter, but then found Beagan Vinyl Supplies cheaper and closer to our home with a bigger selection for us to choose from. Siser is the manufacturor of vinyl many suppliers sell to transfer designs to t-shirts. I hope I spelled it right. Hope this helped you. 

Paul


----------



## Kwelp68

I'm honestly amazed that I had no issues hooking up this cutter and getting it to work. I even waited a day, worrying about windows Vista and using USB. It hooked up in a breeze and I was plotting and cutting within minutes.


----------



## Kwelp68

selanac said:


> Kwelp 68, you can do a google seach for, Applying vinyl video tutorials, and you'll get a bunch of video tutorials. They don't always use the same machines as you use, but you'll get the point.
> 
> US Cutter also have a great forum where they explain a lot of your questions. They're also free to join. We first started buying our vinyl from US Cutter, but then found Beagan Vinyl Supplies cheaper and closer to our home with a bigger selection for us to choose from. Siser is the manufacturor of vinyl many suppliers sell to transfer designs to t-shirts. I hope I spelled it right. Hope this helped you.
> 
> Paul



Hey thanks Paul. I'll check out Beagan supplies. I'm a member over at Uscutter. It's great to see some of the work the forum members have produced over there. I just purchased some Eco film, and Vinyl that could be transfered to nylon today from Josh at Imprintables. I gotta' give a shout out to Josh for dealing with all my messages and calls. Dude knows his stuff and is extremely helpful.


----------



## selanac

I guess you were lucky, cause he didn't return my second question to him. That being said I looked for another vendor. Now we're happy with Beacon.


----------



## Kwelp68

selanac said:


> I guess you were lucky, cause he didn't return my second question to him. That being said I looked for another vendor. Now we're happy with Beacon.


Oww, I'm sorry about that. What is the vinyl from Beacon you got called if you don't mind me asking? I do like to save money.


----------



## selanac

The Vinyl is the same. I think it's Oreco for signs and lettering, and Siser for transfers. We buy banners from them as well. 

Vinyl for signs and lettering comes in Calendar and Cast. Calendar last a long time, where cast is short term and harder to come off from what I've been told, but it's good for a couple of years. Most vinyl yard signs will fall apart in a year or so anyways.


----------



## selanac

Anyone do the Promotions East show in Atlantic City this week? We went for the first time. It's a bunch of promotion stuff. I guess it's what we should be doing ourselves. Maybe next year we can get a booth or something.


----------



## Kwelp68

Does anyone know how much vinyl I should feed into the machine, where when it rolls it back, it begins cutting right at the top of the vinyl? I'd like to be able to use as much vinyl as possible, and I can't seem to figure out how much it takes back, and then starts cutting.

Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## selanac

I think you need to reset the origin, and that won't happen. I read that in the instruction when I first set it up in January.


----------



## Kwelp68

selanac said:


> I think you need to reset the origin, and that won't happen. I read that in the instruction when I first set it up in January.



That was the issue. Thank you soo much homie!!


----------



## selanac

Your welcome. What state are you from?


----------



## Kwelp68

selanac said:


> Your welcome. What state are you from?


I'm from Oklahoma. Where are you from?


----------



## selanac

Originally from California, but right now I'm living in New Jersey.


----------



## selanac

Question for everyone. When you're cutting a ten or about that feet of vinyl, does the roll move right and left? If so, how do we stop that? Are the pitch rollers to loose? Thanks Paul.


----------



## airstuff

I'M BACK!!!... And armed with my new MH-871. Not sure why so many people have trouble setting it up or USB problems, etc... I installed the software, plugged in the USB and off it went. On carpet no less. 

First plotted a square with a pen to test and then... you guessed it... my first official cut... the very square that I originally plotted. I'm keeping the square in memory of my humble beginnings. 

However, there is no User's Guide. Someone said that there should be a 200+ page pdf in the SignBlazer install folder but it's not there. Does anyone have the pdf they are willing to attach here for the rest of us?

Thank you!


----------



## selanac

Airstuff, and anyone looking for the manual to sign blazer,

You can go to the support page of US Cutter's website and get the manual in a PDF format. You can sign up for free. I believe the site is, SignBlazer Manual - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite

Hope this helps. Also take a look at the forum, it's full of great information. http://support.uscutter.com


----------



## selanac

I'm excited, I bought a Pad Printer via ebay today. Got the one from, All American Screen Printers. Hope this venture turns out well. Once we get it I'll send out some pens or upload some pictures to the appropriate forum.


----------



## cubs52632

what you need to do is feed the vinyl through the machine and see how it is tracking if it is tracking left then release the left and center rollers and move the vinyl back a little and vice versa for the right. It took me a while to figure out how to get it to track but now it tracks perfect.


----------



## airstuff

Yup... that's the link. That guide is GREAT. It's very visual. I actually read the entire forum and it's bits and pieces but I learned a lot. However, since giving me a cutter without instructions is about the same as giving chopsticks to a horse... the visual step-by-step helps a lot. Thank you for the help.


----------



## selanac

Your welcome Airstuff. 

I need to look into a color cutter or wide format printer. I have a request to sell decal magnets for cars. Someone in my network wants to make about a 5" x 8" or 8" x 5" decal and sell them to their club members. 

The 871 doesn't do color, just allows us to layer the vinyl. 

Anyone have an idea of what kind of printer/cutter to use? I would prefer to use magnetic backing or just use an adhesive back. Since we're new to cutters, I'm not sure what kind of printer I could use, and if US Cutter has one that prints at least 4 colors. I can start with a low end and as new business comes in I can upgrade. 

I appreciate any suggestion, and also how do I protect it from the rain?


----------



## ino

selanac said:


> Your welcome Airstuff.
> 
> I need to look into a color cutter or wide format printer. I have a request to sell decal magnets for cars. Someone in my network wants to make about a 5" x 8" or 8" x 5" decal and sell them to their club members.
> 
> The 871 doesn't do color, just allows us to layer the vinyl.
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what kind of printer/cutter to use? I would prefer to use magnetic backing or just use an adhesive back. Since we're new to cutters, I'm not sure what kind of printer I could use, and if US Cutter has one that prints at least 4 colors. I can start with a low end and as new business comes in I can upgrade.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestion, and also how do I protect it from the rain?


for what you're planning to do you could check out ???? ?????? ???? - ???! they seem to have something that could be useful.
To protect it from the rain and sun you will probably have to laminate it. Just my opinion.


----------



## ino

Ooops! don't know what happened.
The link is www.phototexgroup.com


----------



## selanac

Thank you Ino, I already got in touch with them. The have sheets for .65 each with 200 minimum order. They also have photec-3 laminating liquid for a farely low price. I think it's $12.99 a can of one pint. 

I have some sample sheets, and will print them with my epson photo stylus pro 1280 to see how they turn out. I can probably get some liquid laminator from a local art supply store like Michaels, or AC Moore.

I'm waiting for the artwork.

I also want to be ready incase they don't like those, and be able to print on magnetic substrates. The color printers that I've seen that are large format are about $2,000 and higher. I saw some refurbs, but their DPI is only about 300 to 600. I just want the decals to look great so customers will buy them because they like them, not to just settle until I get a better printer.


----------



## ino

Hi Paul,
Would it be too much to ask you to post your results when you're ready with it,
cheers.


----------



## selanac

Yes, as soon as I get the artwork. I'll try to stop by AC Moore or Michaels this weekend to find the liquid laminate.


----------



## airstuff

Hi all... getting back on track with this thread's topic... "thoughts on MH-871"...

Noob questions...
1) Several posts refer to "setting origin for next cut" and "resetting origin between cuts"... Does "resetting origin" refer to having the cutter head always start from the very far right (by the red "reset" button)? Or... Moving the head (using arrows) to the edge of the material, where the initial cut originated from?

2) There is a white strip of (vinyl) tape running the length of the base... where the grooves are to line up the front edge of the material. The edges are coming up and the strip seems to want to come off. Is this strip supposed to be removed?

3) Regarding "grounding" and static. Some posts refer to "not running the cutter on carpet". I bought mine with the aluminum stand with wheels. Is "carpet" still an issue if the cutter is not sitting on the floor? The plug is a 3-prong plug and the outlet is "grounded". Should I still worry about running a separate ground?

Thank you. Hopefully these questions will help others completely new to cutters like me


----------



## selanac

As far as grounding goes, you're suppose to ground the cutter to the stand. If it sits on carpet, that's what creates the static. Just to be safe, run some wire from a screw on the stand to a screw on the cutter. I believe the directions tell you where the wires should go to. It's real simple to do. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## airstuff

Thank you. What about my first question... regarding "origin"?

1) Several posts refer to "setting origin for next cut" and "resetting origin between cuts"... Does "resetting origin" refer to having the cutter head always start from the very far right (by the red "reset" button)? Or... Moving the head (using arrows) to the edge of the material, where the initial cut originated from?


----------



## selanac

Good question airstuff. I seem to remember that you can set the origin to where you want it, but I'm not 100% on that. I know we had to set it after we loaded the vinyl or it would pull a foot of vinyl then pull about a foot or more pulling the vinyl off the machine. 

I'm pretty sure we set the origin where we wanted it to be. I.E. not X1 Y1, but where we determined the origin like, x30 y1 if we wanted the horizonal axis to be on the other side. 

Okay, I spoke to the real master of the MH-871, my wife. Once you set the Vinyl, press Origin, and that's were it will set the new parameters for orgin. So, if you load the Vinyl and your X Axis or horizontal is 1, and your Y Axis is 4 (four inches down), then press Origin, and your new origin is, X1, Y4. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kwelp68

Yes, and you can also hit Offline/Pause, and then move the blade and vinyl to exactly where you want it by hitting the arrow keys on the cutter. Once the blade and vinyl are placed where you want them, then hit origin, and it will start cutting from that point. You must either do this or reset the cutter from the control panel for every new cut, or it will suck lots of vinyl and waste it.


----------



## airstuff

Thank you. I think I'm getting the picture now. So... Along those line then...

Say I have a 12" x 12" piece of material and I want to cut 6 stencils all of which are 3"x3" but all different designs... Would I:

1. set the origin
2. cut the first stencil
3. move the head over and set new origin
4. cut the next stencil
5. move the head over and set new origin
6. cut the next one... and so on...

OR

1. Tile all the squares in the software
2. set the origin the first time
3. let 'er rip and cut all 6 at once


----------



## selanac

I would do the latter, but I thinks it's just a preference.


----------



## airstuff

I gave myself a good pat on the back... felt so proud that I did the "origin" setting and had to tell someone. No one in my "real" life really cares about plotter origins so I came here to share. I did it.. yessss... No wasted material, cuts where I want it to... Now if I can only find someone who cares.  I'm so lonely. (singing softly) "Noboddyyyyy knowwwws the trouble I've seeeeeennnn... Nobody knoooooowwwws my sorrowwww...." sniff

(thank you for all the help everyone )


----------



## Kwelp68

woo woo and a hells yes!!!!


----------



## airstuff

sarcasm?


----------



## Kwelp68

nope. It felt pretty awesome when I had figured it out, too.


----------



## buggie pilot

I have a P-Cut and I still use a wire and alligator clips to ground to a good ground (center screw on outlet) If your stand sits on carpet I don't believe you fully discharge built up static. I have hade unexplainable cuts or lack of cuts when not well grounded. 

just my 02
Pete G


----------



## selanac

Good for you Airstuff. I know what you mean about no one listening. My wife's able to use the machines, but she doesn't share in the enthusiasm I have for new business or new business ideas. That's when I feel alone. 

I also work a regular job, and some people will say we all have an At Work Husband or Wife, in my case an At Work Wife. Well, in these forums we're all each others At Forums, Husbands, Wives, or brothers and sisters which ever you prefer.


----------



## airstuff

*grounding the cutter*



buggie pilot said:


> I have a P-Cut and I still use a wire and alligator clips to ground to a good ground (center screw on outlet) If your stand sits on carpet I don't believe you fully discharge built up static. I have hade unexplainable cuts or lack of cuts when not well grounded.
> 
> just my 02
> Pete G


So, would you recommend I run a copper wire from the STAND to the outlet center screw... or... from the CUTTER itself to the outlet screw? Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mrsgege

I have the Refine MH-721 from US Cutter and it more than paid for itself during the first week. It progressed this t-shirt lady from just t-shirts to signs, decals, banners, and even greater t-shirts.

The only problem I've had is that my USB port is no longer functional therefore I can only connect using the serial port which is also great. Thus the reason I didn't order a replacement part.

Customer support is excellent and the user forum is great as well.


----------



## selanac

The cutters only operate at 9600 baud, so whether we use the USB port or the Serial they work the same. 

One problem I found with the USB port is that other devices conflict with it. Devices like the printers, mouse, flash drives, keyboards, monitors etc. 

We use ours on the serial port too, plus it frees up USB slot space.


----------



## airstuff

*grounding*

Did all of you folks ground your cutters? If so... How exactly did you run the wire? I bought mine with the stand.


----------



## selanac

You can by a crimper and the ends (the ones with a whole not open ended), and crimp the wire, then find a screw that's screwed into a metal part of the chasis and one on the frame (you can also use pliers).

Then unscrew one screw from the chasis, and one from the frame, put the screw through the whole and screw it in. Do this on both sides or one on the chasis and one on the frame, and viola, you're done.


----------



## buggie pilot

Your stand and cutter should be connected (the bolts from the stand to the machine ) I would still ground my machine to something more direct (center screw on the house outlet ) this takes static elec. (VERY HIGH VOLTAGE) direct to true earth ground and not through the chassis ground near your circut board in your cutter. I ran a aerospace laboratory back in the 90's involving many electronic test platforms ..... Ground it good was the answer.


----------



## airstuff

buggie pilot said:


> Your stand and cutter should be connected (the bolts from the stand to the machine ) I would still ground my machine to something more direct (center screw on the house outlet ) this takes static elec. (VERY HIGH VOLTAGE) direct to true earth ground and not through the chassis ground near your circut board in your cutter. I ran a aerospace laboratory back in the 90's involving many electronic test platforms ..... Ground it good was the answer.


OK... I'm getting messages from folks asking me... to ask here... So apparently the grounding issue is not very clear to everyone. I'm so concerned now that I won't run my cutter until I get the grounding done.

Here are the details: The cutter has 4 rubber feet on bottom. The stand has flanges with holes on top. The cutter feet simply sit inside the flange holes. Nothing is attached and there is no metal to metal contact between the cutter and the stand. So... Part II is clear. Run the OTHER end to the center screw of the house outlet. As for Part I... Should we connect from the STAND to the outlet... or... from the cutter CHASIS (metal) to the outlet?


----------



## theflowerboxx

airstuff said:


> OK... I'm getting messages from folks asking me... to ask here... So apparently the grounding issue is not very clear to everyone. I'm so concerned now that I won't run my cutter until I get the grounding done.
> 
> Here are the details: The cutter has 4 rubber feet on bottom. The stand has flanges with holes on top. The cutter feet simply sit inside the flange holes. Nothing is attached and there is no metal to metal contact between the cutter and the stand. So... Part II is clear. Run the OTHER end to the center screw of the house outlet. As for Part I... Should we connect from the STAND to the outlet... or... from the cutter CHASIS (metal) to the outlet?


 The cutter chasis.


----------



## airstuff

theflowerboxx said:


> The cutter chasis.


All clear now. Thank you. 

So, I just grounded my cutter and as soon as I turned on the power switch, the panel light up and said "Proper grounding established. Congratulations". Then this sultry, seductive female voice came on and announced "You are not only a charming, handsome and charismatic man... but you are now an official member of the grounded cutters club". Anyone else's cutter do that?


----------



## selanac

Of course, and mine shows my picture too, lol. 

You're right, the 871 doesn't come connected to the frame, that's why we have to ground the Chassis to the frame. The power cord grounds the cutter, and after you ground the chassis of the cutter with the frame, the whole thing is grounded. I don't think Buggie Man has an 871.

I would feel safer if the cutter chassis and frame were connected though.


----------



## buggie pilot

airstuff said:


> So, I just grounded my cutter and as soon as I turned on the power switch, the panel light up and said "Proper grounding established. Congratulations". Then this sultry, seductive female voice came on and announced "You are not only a charming, handsome and charismatic man... but you are now an official member of the grounded cutters club". Anyone else's cutter do that?


 AIRSTUFF Tooo funny .....I musta bought the cheap model... no voice/no pictures 

I don't have a refine, mine is a p-cut and there are bolts fastening the cutter to the stand. the rubber feet don't touch the stand


----------



## selanac

Anyone going to the sign/decorating show at the end of August? I think it's in Baltimore, Maryland?


----------



## julzusc

Hi there,
I was just wondering, would this cutter work for making tshirts too!? Or only signs? I'm not exactly sure what the difference is.

I have the small Roland Stika, but it's not large enough for the orders I get. Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair

I have this cutter, and i use it for cutting sign vinyl for windows, and banners, and car decals
I use it for heat press vinyl for t-shirts and hats and hoodies,
I also cut flock with it,, too
you will love it,, 
If you hook up usb it is a lil tricky,, but it does work,,, 
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## selanac

Yes, you can do t-shirts or other garmets, but you need a different vinyl. Twill mainly. Check with your supplier.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR

Does it have contour cutting option?


----------



## ino

Artsplace-CBR said:


> Does it have contour cutting option?


Sorry mate it does not.


----------



## selanac

The MH-871 says it does, however I believe someone in the last few threads posted another machine. I also have not tried the Contour cutting option on the MH-871. Has anyone else tried?


----------



## cbauer50

I am new to this. I have a heat press and am looking at this cutter. But - should I go for this one (the MH-871 34") or the 24" one (I think it's the pcut). I plan on buying one of them on Ebay. I will mostly be doing it for personal use (to start out with - but hope to drum up some business later).

I'm so nervous!

Thanks.

Carol


----------



## selanac

You don't need to be nervous the machine is not that expensive. If you don't bring in the money you can work a part time job to pay for it. 

Once you tell all your friends and call a couple of companies you'll start getting jobs. You can order material and products from US Cutter and some other companies. You can also watch some videos on you tube about how to use the machines and work with the vinyl itself. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## cbauer50

Thanks. I bought it more for personal use right now, but hope to make a little money with it, too.

I ended up buying the Creation PCUT 24-25

Will this work to practice on?
Vinyl for personal cutter QUICKUTZ Silhouette Wishblade - eBay (item 110432479901 end time Sep-14-09 10:41:53 PDT)

Thanks.

CB


----------



## selanac

I don't know if that will work or not. I'm not a Pcut owner so I don't know if you can take sheets or rolls of vinyl. Maybe you should ask the ebay seller, or go to the US Cutter Forums and ask one of the experts there.


----------



## julzusc

I just got an MH-721, yay! I connected and it communicated without a problem, but it cuts wobbly lines. I've been calling USCutters support line for hours, but it says "the person at ext 7001 is unavailable." 

Any advice!?


----------



## sjidohair

Check to see if the black box with the blade holder,, that is called the carriage, in the back of the black box is 2 lil wheels that sit on a track make sure thoes wheels are on the track ,, it souds like the wheels are off, just pick it up slightly and carefully and get it back on track,,
see if that helps,, both wheels need to be on track,,


----------



## julzusc

Okay I'm looking at it as I type....does the whole white wheel need to be on the track, or does the little black part that sticks out the back of the white wheel go on the track???

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## sjidohair

the whole white wheel goes up and on, and then there is another one off tothe right that you cant see that needs to be on as well, the black part does not go on the track just the wheels.. 
MMM


----------



## julzusc

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! YOU ARE A GENIUS!!! THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!

It cuts perfectly now!!! I can't THANK YOU enough for taking the time to help me!!!!!


----------



## sjidohair

YOur very welcome, just glad i was on when you were, have fun,, and teach others what you know, as you learn,,
MMM


----------



## Madcow

Hi.
i just ordred my MH871 today, and have been reading about it here on the forum.
One thing i could not find the answer to is if it works any good with contour cutting.
the advertise say that i do... has anyone tried this?

I use a redsail cutter today, and that is working just fine for me. I ordered the MH871 for the 34" and the countour cutting.


----------



## selanac

Madcow, 

I didn't find anything for it in the manual that comes with it for Contour cutting nor in the Blazer software. If you find something please let us know. Have you checked with USCutter? They sell the MH-871, maybe they have information.


----------



## G-Pete

Hi Guys,
just stumbeled over this plotter in a local ad -- the search begun and found this threat.
Some good advice and clarification 

I think I buy one of these...


----------



## REaD THREAD

Hi All,
Maybe someone can answer this for me. I recently bought a MH-871 (It is still on the way) for using it for names and numbers on the back of jerseys. Which I think it will work well for hopefully. My I have recently seen that people use cutters to cut around images on transfer paper that they are goin to heat press. Is the MH-871 good for that. Does it need/have an optical eye? Is this the type of cuuter to use for that? Can anyone recommend a cutter for that or will this one work? Do the Rolands that have optical eyes , Do you just put the paper in and it automatically cuts around the image? I AM SO CONFUSED!! HA thanks for any help. I will post when my cutter gets here. Maybe I can scan the image and put the cut lines into the cutter. Then I would have to start it perfectly I guess?? Thanks all good night!


----------



## selanac

Try searching for a tutorial on YouTube. You can search for, using a Contour Printer/Plotter or something like that. Once you look at one, you'll see a bunch of others available. 

Contour machines are suppose to be able to cut around transfer images, however, I can't find the instructions for this one. There's another site, but I can't remember the name off the top of my head. UScutters.com I think.


----------



## Birgir

Can any one please confirm that this plotter has a ce mark? and a photo whould be nice to, need to know so i can import one to iceland


----------



## brice

Why not send an email to them? [email protected]


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Birgir said:


> Can any one please confirm that this plotter has a ce mark? and a photo whould be nice to, need to know so i can import one to iceland


I have the MH721 with a CE sticker - photo attached.


----------



## rbeaman204

Just got my mh-871 cutter in yesterday-yay!- only got the stand together yesterday! I can't wait to get off work so I can go and get it installed and set up fully! I am so intimidated. Its big and pretty, but don't have a clue how to work it. I hope everything installs and starts working fine. This thread has eased my mind a bit since it seems there are quite a few owners of these who are pleased with their purchases. 

I am not sure of how certain things are going to come out- I read through the manual and the instructions are pretty vague- Instructions for the stand didn't even tell you what screws went where, but I figured it all out pretty easily- hopefully the installation goes the same! 

The pinch rollers in the back....How does the vinyl roll load on the stand? Do I just set it on top and feed it through? I know its a total noob question , but the manual doesn't show anything or mention it- it literally just says "load the vinyl"- uh.....how?

I will let you know how it goes this evening with the set up....


----------



## Jmrdib

Madcow said:


> Hi.
> i just ordred my MH871 today, and have been reading about it here on the forum.
> One thing i could not find the answer to is if it works any good with contour cutting.
> the advertise say that i do... has anyone tried this?
> 
> I use a redsail cutter today, and that is working just fine for me. I ordered the MH871 for the 34" and the countour cutting.



Hi MadCow. I'm looking at buying either a MH-871 on ebay (from US Cutters) or an R-31 series cutter on ebay (from signwarehouse). The R-31 series cutter is actually manufactured by Redsail. Both seem to be similarly priced and have similar specs. I was wondering if I could get you input on which machine you like best overall...the Redsail machine or the MH-871? Pro's ....Con's? Did you ever manage to ascertain if the MH-871 will do contour cutting? Thank you for any information you can provide?


----------



## selanac

Did you get things working Rbeaman? I have an MHT-871, and it was pretty simple to get working. Instead of using the USB cable, I used a serial cable which it seemed to be made for anyways, and the USB version similates a Serial Cable. 

The pinch rollers are simple, load the vinly between them and the maid rollers, vinyl side up I think. We paid a very low cost compared to the money we've made on it so far. We love it, and the things it can do.

As for JMRDIB, the book and box says Contour, but I haven't found any directions to do Contour Printing. If you find it, please let us all know. I believe they have their own forum, maybay they would know.


----------



## Big John

Wow..I have spent hours on this cutter trying to get it to work consistently. I have used three different softwares.....signblazer, SigncutX2,and Flexi Pro 8.1. The same thing happens on everyone....I finally get a cut job in...and I have to totally shut down my computer and reboot between every cut...Geez..this stinks!

Any help?

John


----------



## theflowerboxx

Yup John, either move to serial port or move to a better cutter.


----------



## selanac

I take it you used the USB port? Remember my post, that the USB ports similate the Serial Port, and also even if you do use the USB or Serial, it doesn't print any faster. 

If you don't have one, check out which site your 871 uses, and what size port is on your computer, as well as gender on both sides. Than go to Bestbuy or Staples and get one long enough, the right size, 9 or 25 pin, and the right gender. It'll probably work the first time.


----------



## Big John

This is getting crazy!....I just spent $30 on a USB cable. I have 4 PCs and none of the use a Serial cable for printers. Most newer PCs dont use them anymore. Is this a characteristic of this particular cutter. I know it was cheap but geezz...I have to donate 2-3 hours just to cut a small project....

John


----------



## rbeaman204

YAY! I finally got it working! Ugo from uscutter support helped me out- I didnt have the right drivers for the usb, so they sent it to me, then my laptop was configuring it for com12, so I had to reroute it to com3 ( would have NEVER fgured that out on my own) and then the wheels were off track! I thought they might have been but when I tried to move it it seemed really stiff and was hesitant because I didn't want to break anything. I am functioning now! I just have to learn to vectorize images and get a good profile of images set up. 

I had TONS of ideas before I had it al in and working- now its like someone turned off the lightbulb....


----------



## selanac

Take a break for the evening, and let your juices start flowing again. They will trust me. You're just overwhelmed and need a break.


----------



## cmcsr03

sjidohair said:


> I have a mh-871 refine from us cutter, and I love it,, I also use sign blazer ,, not to design but to cut,,
> If i can answer any questions let em rip,, but remember to ground your machines, at this time of year a new roll of vinyl will carry some nasty static.
> Sandy jo


Hi Sandy jo,

I see this posting was from a year ago. I am considering investing in this model. How has it held up over the past year? From the ebay listing, the warranty is only for 90 days so it has me a bit nervous. Any advice you can provide is greatly appreciated!

Best regards,
Carlton


----------



## selanac

Carlton, are you buying it from UScuttoer.com? If so, I bought one a year or two ago and it's worht it's wait in gold. We've made a boat load from it, and it's still going strong. 

They have a forum, plus this one to get people to help if you need help in anyway.


----------



## cmcsr03

selanac said:


> Carlton, are you buying it from UScuttoer.com? If so, I bought one a year or two ago and it's worht it's wait in gold. We've made a boat load from it, and it's still going strong.
> 
> They have a forum, plus this one to get people to help if you need help in anyway.


Yes, I would be buying it from USCutter on ebay. You have just sealed the deal for me!  I will check out their forum as well. Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx

Just remember one thing, their refine machines are produced differently now using different parts than the older refines, the newer ones have had a lot of problems with them.


----------



## cmcsr03

Thanks for the heads-up, David!


----------



## TXCutter

theflowerboxx said:


> Just remember one thing, their refine machines are produced differently now using different parts than the older refines, the _newer ones have had a lot of problems with them_.


_Is this true of even newer MH-871 models?_

I just ordered one before getting to the end of this thread. Everything sounded good up until this point!

Can someone confirm?


----------



## dewey4390

I have both, an older one and a new one. The old one ran 12 hrs a day for a long time, Then moved to the new shop. We used at least 2 hrs a day. It lasted 4 years. I then bought a new one! Parts are hard to find for the older one. My parts have been back ordered for 6 mon now. Signblazer is realy good. We like it better than flexi. It is easy to use! The company has since gone out of biz, so all the new plotters will only run in trial mode. Trial mode will allow you to do everything, so its not a big deal, just a pain when you start it. For the $$ you cant beat the us cutter!!!!


----------



## TXCutter

@ dewey4390

That sounds encouraging. It sounds like you put them to heavier use than I ever will for the forceable future.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## selanac

Whats the difference between the older one and the new Machiine? When did they start producing the new machine?


----------



## freshlysqueezed

YEP! i just got mine on Tuesday! loving it so far! the directions weren't to good for putting the blade in right and setting up that stand but I got it! I got mine from ebay with free stand 3 blades etc.. 1 year of sign cut etc. *FOR 299! with FREE SHIPPING!* I did my first shirt with spectra cut II sample I got Great results! SO yeah thats my input on this! Great cutter for the price good starter anyways! I feel im on my way to a Roland gx24


----------



## selanac

Good for you FS. Not only can you print your own designs, but you can print on t-shirts, yard signs, cars, trucks, etc. etc. 

You can go around to stores and ask if they need window signs, and have them pay you in Merchandise. Best of luck to you.


----------



## wolverine34

i hate to bring up the old post but i have to ask how everyone is doing with the machine. thinking of buying one and wanted to see how everyone was doing with it. yes i'm new to the whole viynl cutting projects. but trying to get into something.


----------



## selanac

Tom, we're doing okay. It takes alot of marketing. Not real hard, but if you call ten businesses a day you'll be fine. You can also advertise in different places. 

I would recommend the Laser Point instead of the MH-871. Only because the laser point can contour cut, and that can add one more source of revenue to your business. You can do Signs, Banners, Lettering, and t-shirts. With the contour you can contour cut transfers which will make them look much cleaner. 

Of course to do Transfers and vinyl for t-shirts, tote bags, etc. you'll need a heat press. Do you have one?


----------



## wolverine34

paul thank you for the reply. i have nothing. i'm looking to get my feet wet. i'm use to building rock crawlers. but since my injury at work. i'm not able to do as much so i figured its time to find a new hobbie. which laser point would you suggest. there is so many opition out on the market. i don't know how much buisness i'll try to do. i have to get good at it first. thanks for all the help.


----------



## wolverine34

i tried reposting and it didn't post it. so i had to make a new post. i looked at the ebay listing for the laser cutter there is a 24" and a 28" but there the same cutter. the 28" cost more but its the same model as the 24"


----------



## selanac

Maybe you can call US Cutter and find out what the difference is. Are you sure they're not just using the same image or looks exactly the same, but one is 4" bigger?


----------



## wolverine34

yea i looked at both ad descriptions. both models are the same. here is the ads.


NEW USCutter 28" Laserpoint Vinyl Cutter w/CONTOUR CUT - eBay (item 270620353365 end time Apr-07-11 09:27:53 PDT)

NEW 24" Laserpoint Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUT USCutter - eBay (item 300540818519 end time Apr-01-11 13:45:58 PDT)


----------



## selanac

I would say the difference is the size 24 and 28 inches.


----------



## wolverine34

but if you look at the details they are both 24" cutters.


----------



## Big John

UPDATE!

I did purchase this cutter and it was more frustrating than anything. I have so many little issue that make operating it a challenge. It did get my feet wet in the vinyl cutting scene. I'm not sure if it was worth all the headache or not. 

These issue were even more evident when I was able to get a graphtec ce-5000. After using this machine and how well it works from installation and usage. I understand now that the MH-871 isn't worth the time to mess with. 

IMO - If I could domit over again.....I would have saved my money and purchased a quality machine

Good Luck!

JP


----------



## Ludasmith

I just got mine today. Letters are cutting squiggly, can't get the test square to cut clean no matter what I try. Getting it to track straight isn't fun. 

I had a Roland GX-24 a couple years ago, so I am familiar with the blade setup I thought. Gonna screw around with it some more later.


----------



## Sublime_Vizion

Will the MH871 always default to 24 inch speed and 100g force when you turn it on?


----------



## fbcwear2012

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if the MH-871 was good for cutting regular transfer paper like Jet Pro Soft and Jet Opaque 3G? I am seriously considering a cutter to cut out that white block and the one suggested (Roland GX-24) is a little to high for me right now.

Thanks!

P.S. If it wasn't so expensive to have someone print the design on a transfer paper I would have that done.


----------



## selanac

No it's not. It doesn't have an optic eye to do that with. You need something with that or a servo. Believe GCC Expert has it. 

US cutter has the Laser point. Not sure of the quality.


----------



## sugar29928

sjidohair said:


> I have a mh-871 refine from us cutter, and I love it,, I also use sign blazer ,, not to design but to cut,,
> If i can answer any questions let em rip,, but remember to ground your machines, at this time of year a new roll of vinyl will carry some nasty static.
> Sandy jo


I am wondering...how detailed can the MH 871 cutter get? I just bought it, but didn't see anywhere on there website about how intricate of a cut it can make? I am wondering if it will do the palm fronds(branches) on a palm tree. I live in south Carolina and want to make decals of the palm tree and the moon. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mmiranda51

I have the mh-871. I just upgraded to the Graphtec ce6000-60. my mh871 is messing up more and more. i might have zapped it with static, but it messes up a lot of designs. and intricate designs depends on the vinyl youre using. when i use easyweed, it works fine, bu twhen i use any other type of heat transfer vinyl, it usually peels off.


----------



## BigBoyTees

I don't know how US Cutter is still in business!?! I mean, I have never ordered anything from them, but I was going to. But, then, I started reading all the posts about the problems there cutters have, and there are so many websites with people complaining about there cutters from way back in 2007 till present.

No, stick with a good proven cutter. Graphtec is way better... and get one from another dealer... just to many problems with this company to rely on them. 

Just my observations...


----------



## mmiranda51

BigBoyTees said:


> I don't know how US Cutter is still in business!?! I mean, I have never ordered anything from them, but I was going to. But, then, I started reading all the posts about the problems there cutters have, and there are so many websites with people complaining about there cutters from way back in 2007 till present.
> 
> No, stick with a good proven cutter. Graphtec is way better... and get one from another dealer... just to many problems with this company to rely on them.
> 
> Just my observations...


I don't know that you can pin the problems with their branded cutters to the rest of their business.

I bought all of my equipment from them (mh cutter, original heat press and second heat press when i wanted to upgrade to a better one, and now my graphtec).

I usually go to them for easyweed because of their prices + shipping prices combined are better than other sites. 

Aside from the quality of their cutters, I've never had a single problem with their business side of things (payments, shipping, etc.). And even the "problems" are mostly from buying a cheap cutter.


----------



## BigBoyTees

mmiranda51 said:


> I don't know that you can pin the problems with their branded cutters to the rest of their business.
> 
> I bought all of my equipment from them (mh cutter, original heat press and second heat press when i wanted to upgrade to a better one, and now my graphtec).
> 
> I usually go to them for easyweed because of their prices + shipping prices combined are better than other sites.
> 
> Aside from the quality of their cutters, I've never had a single problem with their business side of things (payments, shipping, etc.). And even the "problems" are mostly from buying a cheap cutter.


Um... Hmmm. I am not sure how to even respond to that... you are not sure how I can relate problems from there BRANDED CUTTERS to the rest of there business? 

OK, lets say a crack dealer sells crack and pot (crack pot). You don't buy crack, but all you buy is pot. However, you keep hearing that his crack is bad, but he keeps selling it. You hear he tells you that the crack is awesome, but after you buy it, he don't want to talk to you. How should that make you feel about the pot? You never had no problem with his pot... but what if you did? You going to get the same run around? Should you just tell everyone to stop buying his crack cause its cheap?

Now... I don't use crack, pot or any other kind of drug. But thats just how crazy it is to tell me that I should not consider other products this company sells, especially if the products that have the biggest issues are their BRANDED CUTTERS! 

I am in business to make money. Not deal with problems with my equipment, dealing with having to send it back to get it fixed or anything else. I feel that is is unethical and bad business to keep selling a bad product. But hey, if you feel its ok... then you go get some... Just my 2 cents!


----------



## mmiranda51

BigBoyTees said:


> Um... Hmmm. I am not sure how to even respond to that... you are not sure how I can relate problems from there BRANDED CUTTERS to the rest of there business?
> 
> OK, lets say a crack dealer sells crack and pot (crack pot). You don't buy crack, but all you buy is pot. However, you keep hearing that his crack is bad, but he keeps selling it. You hear he tells you that the crack is awesome, but after you buy it, he don't want to talk to you. How should that make you feel about the pot? You never had no problem with his pot... but what if you did? You going to get the same run around? Should you just tell everyone to stop buying his crack cause its cheap?
> 
> Now... I don't use crack, pot or any other kind of drug. But thats just how crazy it is to tell me that I should not consider other products this company sells, especially if the products that have the biggest issues are their BRANDED CUTTERS!
> 
> I am in business to make money. Not deal with problems with my equipment, dealing with having to send it back to get it fixed or anything else. I feel that is is unethical and bad business to keep selling a bad product. But hey, if you feel its ok... then you go get some... Just my 2 cents!



Yeah, I agree on the issues with their branded cutters. But for some of us, that was the only option we could afford when we first started out. I bought my US Cutter MH 871 for $199 shipped in February 2013. I've made a few thousand dollars using it and am now ready to upgrade to a Graphtec. The cutter served it's purpose and didn't waste a lot of material. All the problems I've come across are things that you can find on other cutters as well.

But that's the only thing (I think) that they carry that is their brand. Everything else is resale. Do you not trust the Graphtec or Roland cutters that they bought from Graphtec or Roland because it comes from their site?

edit: if i've never had trouble with receiving my equipment on time at a fair price, why would i change suppliers. your drug dealer analysis is ridiculous, but if i'm going to indulge that comparison. Does the dealer manufacture both the pot and crack? maybe he's just better at making pot (carrying/selling/shipping products) than he is at making crack (manufacturing cutters).

and i'm pretty sure that uscutter machines are just private labeled machines from china. a $200 machine vs. an $1800 machine. there's going to be an obvious different in quality.


----------



## DavidRobison

I bought a brand new GCC 24 inch cutter from JSI it works really well and comes with free software. Its small lightweight and I have a friend that lugs his around to events cutting one up designs on the fly. I think I paid $500 for the whole package and its been working like a champ for 6 months now. JSI is in Atlanta, my friend Amy who works there is awesome with free tech support on it any time i've needed it.

Dave


----------



## Teacherprint

Ive had my 871 for a bit and love the damn thing! For the price it does what it needs. And has made me good money!


----------



## BigBoyTees

Well, there ya go... LIKE I SAID... I have never bought anything from them. I was going too, but when I started seeing all the bad comments (and there are many many many bad comments.... ) that is when I decided otherwise. 

Also, I was not born with a silver or gold spoon in my mouth either. I have had to work my *** off to get everything I have. All I was trying to aswer was the point that you did not understand how I could relate everything else the company sells based on the BRANDED bad cutters. That kind of leads me to feel that they may not stand behind anything else I buy... that may have a good reputation... but you just happened to buy it from US Cutter and you got that 1 in a thousand that has an issue.

With that said... Yes, I think Roland and Graphtec make some wonderful cutters. Its the support/service after the sell that is just as important. I am happy that you and some others have not had issues with them. I only based my comments on the numerous amount of complaints this company has... thats all.


----------



## mmiranda51

BigBoyTees said:


> Well, there ya go... LIKE I SAID... I have never bought anything from them. I was going too, but when I started seeing all the bad comments (and there are many many many bad comments.... ) that is when I decided otherwise.
> 
> Also, I was not born with a silver or gold spoon in my mouth either. I have had to work my *** off to get everything I have. All I was trying to aswer was the point that you did not understand how I could relate everything else the company sells based on the BRANDED bad cutters. That kind of leads me to feel that they may not stand behind anything else I buy... that may have a good reputation... but you just happened to buy it from US Cutter and you got that 1 in a thousand that has an issue.
> 
> With that said... Yes, I think Roland and Graphtec make some wonderful cutters. Its the support/service after the sell that is just as important. I am happy that you and some others have not had issues with them. I only based my comments on the numerous amount of complaints this company has... thats all.


I've never seen a complaint about USCutter as a distributor for other products. 

Yes, I've read and had complaints about the USCutter brand of vinyl cutters, but its a sub-$500 machine that is labeled as a beginner, hobbyist machine. Anyone who expects to get a high quality result for an extended amount of time is crazy. 

Do you hold supermarkets to the same standard that carry self labeled brands? It may not be a quality product but they also carry different branded, much more expensive/high quality products that are not affected by the private label. 

This is the exact same idea. They carry their own product and price/market it to sell better than more expensive machines, but they shouldn't be held to a lower standard due to the known lower quality of their machines.


----------



## BigBoyTees

Right... Well, I am glad that;s settled. Cut on...


----------



## johnnyb57

Whoa, that was quite an anology, I guess you could say its true, as far as crack the biggest rock for the least amount of cash SELLS.... I don't condone the use of drugs... I like the fact that people are real here


----------



## BigBoyTees

I bought an SC Model US Cutter after I made my post, as it is the cutter I was going to buy before I started reading all the complaints. I figured... its only $400... and parts are cheap... so if something goes wrong, its not going to be much to fix.

The Cutter arrived yesterday, and it is a beast! Its the 34" SC801E. Everything installed easy, and I was up and running in about 45 minutes with it. I have cut around 50 graphics with it today, various sizes, as I sell them... replenishing my stock. It is a noisy machine, but cuts perfect. I have not cut anything longer than about 2 feet but alignment was right on target. Its fast and once I got the blade depth set correctly, it cuts just as good as my Graphtec 24". 

So far, I must say, I am VERY pleased with this cutter. I will continue to post and I can provide some pics / video of the stuff I am making if anyone wants to see it in action.


----------



## UncleDannie

Today it is on sale from an eBay dealer - new unit with stand, 5 rolls of vinyl and free shipping. All for $299. A pretty good deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310787119180&afsrc=1


----------



## Jamey

BigBoyTees said:


> I bought an SC Model US Cutter after I made my post, as it is the cutter I was going to buy before I started reading all the complaints. I figured... its only $400... and parts are cheap... so if something goes wrong, its not going to be much to fix.
> 
> The Cutter arrived yesterday, and it is a beast! Its the 34" SC801E. Everything installed easy, and I was up and running in about 45 minutes with it. I have cut around 50 graphics with it today, various sizes, as I sell them... replenishing my stock. It is a noisy machine, but cuts perfect. I have not cut anything longer than about 2 feet but alignment was right on target. Its fast and once I got the blade depth set correctly, it cuts just as good as my Graphtec 24".
> 
> So far, I must say, I am VERY pleased with this cutter. I will continue to post and I can provide some pics / video of the stuff I am making if anyone wants to see it in action.


I sent you a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone 5s.


----------



## Hendersoncustoms

I purchased my mh871 and should recieve it thursday.... readimg through thr first 8 pages I was so excited to get this thing and felt I got a great deal on the package and everything, then I got past page 8 now I'm worried. ....

The people that own this product, how well does it work? What are the minor and major issues you have came across? How long so the blades last and how much cutting do u do?

I bought this cutter to make my company logo for the cars I build so I don't have to pay some one to do it and to bring more things to offer for my business, to make a few extra $, not running a sign shop or anything, you guys that own the mh871 feel this will do justice for what I'm trying to do?


----------



## selanac

I consider it to be a beginners cutter. It works well for basic things like numbers, names, etc. It gets the job done.


----------



## Hendersoncustoms

Update


Got my cutter, set it all up, opened up the cutting software included, inputed my artwork, went to cut, hit test connection, plotter moved, hut cut and bam... a perfect cut with perfect depth.... came out perfect with perfect detail... I have cut about 10 stickers now and each flawless.... I would recommend this plotter...


----------

